# Revision of Tibial tubercle osteotomy w/ repeat internal fixation



## Thath041 (May 24, 2011)

Fracture with loss of Fixation, tibialtubercle osteotomy status post fall...Existing screws removed....osteotomy reduced back to its original position. new screws placed in existing holes.  backup fixation of two FiberWire sutures  across the tibial tubercle osteotomy  27418 and 27422 was billed first time. Patient is still in post op  I don't think revision would qualify to bill 27418 again , I'm leaning toward ORIF 27535-58 Any help?


----------

